# Freelance (Irish company, ESP resident)



## Maria74 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello all,

I have had a read in the forum on the whole freelance/Autonomo situation in Spain have have a few questions I hope someone can advise on before I try and find a english speaking gestor.

I have done freelance in the UK previously and it was easy - pay your NE contribution and then your taxes if you earned enough.

the registering as an autonomo part I understand for taxes etc but is it true that they will take €230 a month for NI regardless of income ? Some months I don't work for a variety of options ie summer when the kids are out of school etc ? 

also I have the option of being employed by one of my main contracts but they are in Ireland - they would pay the tax/ni on my salary etc but then how do i report that to the autonomo - would I still have to pay the Spanish NI as I am resident here or being Ireland, is there a receptive agreement like for the UK. 

My Husband works here so I have been covered by his NI payments for health etc and he uses the married couple tax credit. 

I am not trying to avoid paying taxes but the whole NI payment regardless of income is causing me a headache.

Just trying to figure out what options are best so any advice would be appreciated. 

Thanks,

Maria.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Maria74 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have had a read in the forum on the whole freelance/Autonomo situation in Spain have have a few questions I hope someone can advise on before I try and find a english speaking gestor.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

yes it's true that you pay the NI/autónomo payment regardless of your income - it's a fixed amount per month - but the minimum is more like 260€ a month - although there are discounts for under 30s for a limited period

in the summer months when I don't work I baja/sign off & then alta/sign up again when I start again

that way you don't pay if you don't work at all - but it has to be planned in advance & you really mustn't work at all


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Maria74 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> 
> I have done freelance in the UK previously and it was easy - pay your NE contribution and then your taxes if you earned enough.
> ...


As far as I understand it, here first you pay then you may get some tax back depending on you earnings that year after you give in your tax declaration.
I also go on and off freelance like xabiachica


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> yes it's true that you pay the NI/autónomo payment regardless of your income - it's a fixed amount per month - *but the minimum is more like 260€ a month - although there are discounts for under 30s for a limited period*
> 
> ...



If you're a woman under 35 years old, it's 175€ - woohoo! :clap2:
No problem to do alta/baja when you're not working. However, it affects your contributions and your "rights." For example, you have to contribute for a year and a half before you have access to maternity leave. 

PS: Hello ladies, I'm back  My Master's degree is nearly over so I can once again waste time on forums.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> If you're a woman under 35 years old, it's 175€ - woohoo! :clap2:
> No problem to do alta/baja when you're not working. However, it affects your contributions and your "rights." For example, you have to contribute for a year and a half before you have access to maternity leave.
> 
> PS: Hello ladies, I'm back  My Master's degree is nearly over so I can once again waste time on forums.


Halydia????


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Halydia????


Yes m'am!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> Yes m'am!


So good to hear from you!

I thought you'd got fed up of us or had had a disagreement with someone. Glad to hear it was "just" a masters!!

Look foward to reading your sensible and knowledgeable posts again.

Welcome back.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> So good to hear from you!
> 
> I thought you'd got fed up of us or had had a disagreement with someone. Glad to hear it was "just" a masters!!
> 
> ...


Thank you! I've missed you all! 
I got fed up with myself and my lack of self-control. I decided it was better to delete the account than to try and hold back.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> Thank you! I've missed you all!
> I got fed up with myself and my lack of self-control. I decided it was better to delete the account than to try and hold back.


Hahaha
I went through the same and froze my account for a few months, but here i am again. Good job you don't gain weight by foruming. I'd never get out of the house!!

I'm supposed to be having a skype class right now, but as usual, the stdts are really really late...


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hahaha
> I went through the same and froze my account for a few months, but here i am again. Good job you don't gain weight by foruming. I'd never get out of the house!!
> 
> I'm supposed to be having a skype class right now, but as usual, the stdts are really really late...


Oh man, I'm sorry to hear that. 
I've taken up freelance/academy work as well. The government cut my job by e-mail last June. _¡Auuuuuuuuapa el PP! _

Hope your students "come" soon!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> Oh man, I'm sorry to hear that.
> I've taken up freelance/academy work as well. The government cut my job by e-mail last June. _¡Auuuuuuuuapa el PP! _
> 
> Hope your students "come" soon!


Whhhaaaaatttt!!

I can't believe it!!

What disrespect...

Ok, sorry to OP
:focus:


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Whhhaaaaatttt!!
> 
> I can't believe it!!
> 
> ...


"Estimado/a profesor/a"... 
Freelance is the way to go in the end, I fear!


Sorry OP!!! Good luck with the autonomos payment issue. The best investment I've made here has been in a competent _gestora._ She saves me so many headaches! Her company is a chain here in Spain if you're interested.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2013)

I see you are in the North of Spain... if I am not being too intrusive, whereabouts?

And re: your competent gestora - I am interested as I am at times working freelance.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm in Cantabria. 

My gestora is in Bilbao so that might be a little far for you. I just searched to see if they have a branch where you are and they don't. I'm sorry!


----------



## Maria74 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone ... the hijacking is fine as it was all good stuff  glad your masters went ok  

1 - I'm in Barcelona so any referrals for a Gestor would be appreciated. 

2 - I think I'll go the employed route but not sure how to declare that to Spanish tax people but i shouldn't have to pay twice right ?

Thanks again.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Maria, they're called Gesfinder and should probably have an office in Barcelona. 
As for being properly employed, I don't know. In terms of self-employment, you'd definitely have to pay autonomos. However, the great thing (and reason I only work with) about other country EU clients is that you don't have to pay IVA - just be on the registry for inter-EU work.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2013)

elenetxu said:


> I'm in Cantabria.
> 
> My gestora is in Bilbao so that might be a little far for you. I just searched to see if they have a branch where you are and they don't. I'm sorry!


Thank you for the information... Bilbao isn't so far away... I'll give them a try soon.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Maria74 said:


> Thanks everyone ... the hijacking is fine as it was all good stuff  glad your masters went ok
> 
> 1 - I'm in Barcelona so any referrals for a Gestor would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


Hi Maria 
I'm in BCN and use INTASGES - Inicio They speak very good English, but think they've just changed their website so can't see the English section yet.

Not sure about your tax question, but someone else will be!


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

mysticsmick said:


> Thank you for the information... Bilbao isn't so far away... I'll give them a try soon.


I don't know if they speak English. I'm sure you could find something just as good in Oviedo or Gijon!


----------

